# How many enjoy opera on vinyl.........?



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I have many complete operas on LP records and love to listen, using my Technics SL-1300 turntable. Are there any more of us that are delighted with this wonderful media?










and my Pioneer PL-518










 Chuck


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I got rid of all my LPs and anyway don't have anything to play them on.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

classidaho said:


>


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

classidaho said:


> I have many complete operas on LP records and love to listen, using my Technics SL-1300 turntable. Are there any more of us that are delighted with this wonderful media?


I picked up a couple operas on vinyl in the last year and enjoyed them. You can usually count on them having basically no wear. I don't like having to get up and switch sides every 20 minutes or so. Love the huge librettos.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I look at the side switching as a nice, brief intermission........

.......and yes, used classical records are invariably 'like new.....'


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i love vinyl! i still buy a few lps every year.

dj


----------

